
Scientists See Signs of Learning in a Ball of Dough - triplesec
http://www.realclearscience.com/journal_club/2016/10/24/researchers_find_hints_of_learning_in_a_ball_of_dough_109789.html
======
triplesec
This article makes a synthesis more accessible than the PLOS article, due to
probable deliberate obfuscation in the original.
[http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal....](http://journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0165269#pone.0165269)

